

Ask HN: Best DB for power outages? - Killah911

There are rolling blackouts where I'm planning on deploying a lightweight DB on a regular PC.  Which DB would be the most well behaved in case of sudden power failure?  (So far I know of SQLite &#38; FireBird to be the top contenders)
======
justincormack
On a regular PC suggests you might be using consumer disks which may not be
100% reliable about committing transactions it is hard to know. You should
probably test first. Some SSDs hve enough capacitors to commit in flight
commands on power failure.

I would be inclined to use Postgres. Built for robustness.

------
ameenafon
Are you thinking firebird is a good choice due to this:
<http://www.firebirdfaq.org/faq43> ? You can still have hard drive corruption
and when you restart firebird can go into a bad state

------
nodata
Any ACID database will work. Make sure your app uses transactions properly.

------
Killah911
Bueller? Bueller? Anyone?

